
Ask HN: Do you read magazines? Which ones? - r3bl
In the area of the Internet, do you spend money on magazines? Do you buy them in their printed forms or a PDF form? Do you consume them as soon as a new edition gets out? Is there a magazine you would say it is essential to HN audience?
======
parvatzar
There is quite a popular magazine called 'Digit' here in India , which I have
been following since around 2004 and it kind of made me the geek I am today
and even choose the profession of software dev.

------
kkoppenhaver
Subscribed to php[architect] Magazine a couple months back and have been
enjoying it. I get a printed copy in the mail, but I'm pretty sure they have a
digital edition too. It's not too long, so I usually get to it a couple days
after it comes in the mail.

[https://www.phparch.com/magazine/](https://www.phparch.com/magazine/)

------
8draco8
I don't read programming magazines. Blogs are better for that content. I am
buying and reading car magazines and, because I'm Polish and a gamer that
doesn't have time for gaming anymore, I am buying truly great CD-Action
magazine.

------
liudmila
now blogs are more popular, for example, this one on startups, customer
service, retention and online sales
[http://blog.helpcrunch.com](http://blog.helpcrunch.com)

